# Best In Ear (IEM) earphone below Rs 2500



## mrcet007 (May 25, 2011)

Hi
I am looking for the best In Ear (IEM) earphone below Rs 2500 with descent bass. Audiophiles please help!! It will be gr8 if you can tell me where its available. I live in bangalore.


----------



## teejay_geekEd (May 26, 2011)

Dude. 
Brainwavz M2.
You need not look any further.

MP4Nation Brainwavz M2 In-ears Review - Page 1/4 | techPowerUp

[REVIEW] Brainwavz M2 - beyond gamma

Check out this thread -
Multi-IEM Review - 169 IEMs compared (Beyerdynamic DTX 71 iE & DTX 101 iE added 05/20)

This thread is the single most concise review thread.

You can order it from lynx india website
Or from mediahome.in
or from pristinenote.

All three have similar pricing


----------



## desiibond (May 26, 2011)

Brainwavz M3
Head-direct RE0
Klipsch S4 (if you like bassy output)


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2011)

what is re0's price?
where to buy them from?


----------



## teejay_geekEd (May 26, 2011)

desiibond said:


> Brainwavz M3
> Head-direct RE0
> Klipsch S4 (if you like bassy output)



None of them fit his budget. All of them are above 3.5k
Klipsh S4 has sibilance issues and it has a bit boomy bass.
M3 is amazing but it costs 3.7k
RE0 is in a different league. But it costs 3.9k

Thats why i recommended the M2.


@doomgiver- Re0 costs around 4k here in India.
here is one link
Head Direct â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India


----------



## doomgiver (May 26, 2011)

damn, too expensive!!! maybe some other time


----------



## xtremevicky (May 26, 2011)

Brainwavz M2 has a little bassy sound . 

But i think overall they are great purchase.


----------



## mrcet007 (May 26, 2011)

Wow thanks for the quick response guys!!
I can extend the budget upto Rs 3000.
I am using samsung wave s8500 hope there wont be any compatibility issues.
What about sony MDR-XB41EX/Z and sony MDR-XB21EX/B?

LINK
Product Comparison : Headphones : Sony India

hi 
i am confused between Brainwavz M2 and Klipsch S4 which is better?
How can i purchase Klipsch S4?
@teejay_geekEd
Is Lynx Chandigarh - Largest Audio , Electronic And Computer Online Superstore In India a trustworthy site?
I only have debit card , is it possible to purchase with that?


----------



## teejay_geekEd (May 26, 2011)

For 3000, I can safely bet on Brainwavz M2.

Klipsch S4 has sibilance issues. This means that you will hear a ssss sound when you are listening to words having that particular sss tone.
Its bass is bit boomy and i didnt find it as good as M2 quality wise.
M2 has a great bass which is well controlled and does not get labelled as boomy.
For less than 3k, the M2 is a no-brainer. Nothing else.
In case you still aren't sure you should do your research on head-fi and techenclave audio section.

As for the lynx question,I first made an order though their website, then i got my order number and after that I paid lynx to their bank account through cash by going to the nearest icici bank and depositing money in their account. Then i went to their forums Payment Tracking - [ Kindly Write Your Payment Details ] - Lynx - The Community Forums
and created a thread that my order number is so so and i paid at this time of the day.
It is trustworthy. I got my item within 2 days of payment.
The dealer was prompt and answered my queries on techenclave.
P.s- you should also consider having a look at the marketplace there. Pretty good stuff from both dealers and users.


----------



## mrcet007 (May 27, 2011)

@teejay_geekEd
Thanks. 
I ordered through Welcome to Mediahome.in - The best place to buy technology in India via the "CASH ON DELIVERY" option , but have to pay Rs 250 extra. Wondering whether it will work out.Any one tried "CASH ON DELIVERY" option before?

What is actually burn in of IEM? What should i do for that?


----------



## teejay_geekEd (May 27, 2011)

Cash on delivery is pretty fine.
btw, I bought my M2 at 2.3k from lynx. But it was a deal of the day offer. 

Burn-in is basically the practice of subjecting your iems to white, pink or for that matter any music for few hours initially so that your dynamic transducer based iems settle down.
It isn't a sureshot thing but many people seem to have improved the sound quality after burn in.
But you need not worry about burn in for M2, since they sound great out of the box.


----------



## mrcet007 (May 29, 2011)

teejay_geekEd said:


> Cash on delivery is pretty fine.
> btw, I bought my M2 at 2.3k from lynx. But it was a deal of the day offer.
> 
> Burn-in is basically the practice of subjecting your iems to white, pink or for that matter any music for few hours initially so that your dynamic transducer based iems settle down.
> ...



Lucky guy!!
How did you make your payment? Is it possible to do online transfer? like net banking ? i have debit card only?


----------



## teejay_geekEd (May 29, 2011)

Umm, not sure. Why don't you check their website, and their forum. The payment methods are bound to be given there.
You can do net banking imo, i paid by cash deposit at their account as i didnt have net banking enabled.

check out pristinenote too. they are also good in service.


----------



## mrcet007 (Jun 6, 2011)

Guys got my M2 today!! It roxx !!! Very good!! Thanks everyone for recommending M2!!


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jun 6, 2011)

congratulations!


----------



## ahd (Jun 14, 2011)

mrcet007 said:


> Guys got my M2 today!! It roxx !!! Very good!! Thanks everyone for recommending M2!!



How many pair of tips did you get and type ?


----------

